# Omegle, let's talk to strangers



## Sharpguard (Mar 18, 2010)

http://omegle.com/

Post yo convos.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 18, 2010)

too... many... ASL QUEERS!

here is what i usually say for teh trollz

Stranger:  Hey

You: Ohi

Stranger: Asl

You:  12

You: F

You: FUCK YOU, USA


----------



## quayza (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha ha no. Never know who you could get.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 18, 2010)

4 out of 5 convos wanted cyber.

edit:

Stranger:  hi

Stranger: m or f

You:  hi

You: m

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 18, 2010)

xcliber said:


> 4 out of 5 convos wanted cyber.


I don't get many of those actually, though that might be better than the retards I get :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 18, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> too... many... ASL QUEERS!
> 
> here is what i usually say for teh trollz
> 
> ...


 
Stranger: hey

You: Hello.

Stranger: whats up stranger?

You: Nothing. 

You: I am twelve and what is this?

Your conversational partner has disconnected.

EDIT: I got somebody who wasn't Korean. I consider that an accomplishment.


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 18, 2010)

You're now chatting with a  random stranger. Say hi!

You: Hello

Stranger:  wats up 

You: Not much, asl?

Stranger:  17 f Thailand

You: Ah

Stranger: you?

You:  54 male china

Your  conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Kirizaki (Mar 18, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: I am in your closet. Do not panic; I simply want to help you smile. I have the laughing gas right here.
Stranger: Ohhhh
Stranger: Really?
Stranger: Eeeeep!
Stranger: Should I lookin my closet? Why are you here?
You: I thought I told you not to panic. I'm here for your wellbeing. You've been sad; it's bad for your health.
Stranger: Okay..
Stranger: I will calm down, how did u know?
You: I've seen things. I know why you locked your door. I saw her go in the room.
You: She dumped you, didn't she?
You: It's okay; you'll be happy soon.
Stranger: Um.... I'm not gay
Stranger: I'm a girl
Stranger: He dumped me
You: Wow; he was a very feminine guy.
You: You're into those kinds of guys?
Stranger: Yes. I know. Nothing worked out. And that's what he said "Hun I'm gay, we cantcfake this no more"
Stranger: I hated him .
Stranger: He left me.........
Stranger: And I'm glad!
You: That's good! That means I can put the laughing gas away.
Stranger: I shall stand proud!
You: Excellent!
Stranger: Noo.., I think I still need it
You: Okay. Try not to screw around too much with the settings.
You: I have it all fixed up for you.
Stranger: Ok

XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 18, 2010)

Trollmegle is awesome. :v


----------



## Tommy (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish I could have an interesting conversation there. Any tips?


----------



## xcliber (Mar 18, 2010)

Stranger:  hey

Stranger: r u a scene guy the either 13,14,or  15 tht hasa web cam?

You: lolwut?

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Kirizaki (Mar 18, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I wish I could have an interesting conversation there. Any tips?



Come up with something that you can copy-paste to say immediately in order to start up a fun convo. I did the "I'm in your closet" thing. If people disconnect, they're no fun. If they don't, they might have interesting conversations.


----------



## quayza (Mar 18, 2010)

lol conversation got long in this thing.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 18, 2010)

All-caps something absurd before they can say anything. It weeds out the creepy horny guys *really* quickly, and the resulting conversations can be lulzy. 

Starter kit:

"I THINK HE TOOK YOUR WALLET" 
"ZOMBIES ARE EATING MY FACE!!!!" 
"DO A BARREL ROLL!" 

or, for extra lulz, type "YOU AGAIN!!!!" the moment they say anything.


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 18, 2010)

Goddamn I'm gettin a lot of lesbians


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 18, 2010)

You: Hello.

Stranger: Hey

Stranger: sdrawkcab kaeps i

You: Cool, how'd you do that?

Stranger: sdrawkcab etorw tsuj

You: Man, you are the coolest guy I know.

You: I just hooked up my computer yesterday.

Stranger: !!!TEEWS

Stranger: !yrros

You: N i g g e r s

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## quayza (Mar 18, 2010)

I got a 14 year old from brazil learning english lol.


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 18, 2010)

You're now chatting with a  random stranger. Say hi!

Stranger: hey.

You:  hey

Stranger: wats up

You:  wats up

Stranger: nm chillen u?

You:  nm chillen u?

Your  conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 18, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> You're now chatting with a  random stranger. Say hi!
> 
> Stranger: hey.
> 
> ...


Stranger:  Hey

You: Hey

Stranger: asl?

You:  asl?

Stranger: ctrl-c

You:  ctrl-v

Stranger: touche

Your conversational partner has  disconnected.


----------



## Kirizaki (Mar 18, 2010)

XD This one was so much fun. Lots of swearing.

You: OH SHIT THEY'RE EVERYWHERE! THE BUNNIES ARE COMING!
Stranger: hi there
Stranger: TAKE EVASIVE ACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You: FUCK THEY'RE STARTING THE CHAINSAWS!
You: THEY'RE COMING TO THE WINDOW!
You: WHERE'S MY FUCKING SHOTGUN?
Stranger: OVER HERE DUDE I GOT THE DAMN MINIGUN!!!!!!!!!!

You: FUCK YEAH LET'S DO THIS SHIT!
You: OH FUCK THE WINDOW JUST SHATTERED!
Stranger: YOU TAKE POINT AND ILL BLAST THE MOTHERFUCKERS FROM THIS SHIT!!!!!!

You: GOT IT!
You: THEY'RE THROWING MOLOTOVS!
You: FUCK WHERE DID I PUT THAT WATER BUCKET?
You: OH SHIT MY SHIRT'S ON FIRE!
Stranger: SHOOT THE MOTHERFUCKERS IN THE AIR OVER THE DAMN THINGS!!!!!!!!
You: GOD DAMN SHIRT TOOK TOO LONG TO GET OFF!
Stranger: HOLD ON I GOT A CARROT BOMB!!!!!!!
Stranger: DUCK AND COVER!!!!!!!!!!!!
You: OH SHIT
You: TOSS THAT SHIT!
You: FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK THAT WAS A LOT OF BLOOD!
You: NOW'S ABOUT THE TIME WHEN THE BIG BOSS BUNNY COMES IN!
Stranger: NOW TO TAKE CARE OF THAT SHIT!!!
You: RIP THAT FUCKING MINIGUN OFF THE STAND!
You: BLOW SOME HOLES IN THAT GIANT MOTHERFUCKER!
Stranger: AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You: EAT FLAMETHROWER!
You: BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN!
You: OH SHIT THE TINY LITTLE MINION SPAWNS! THEY'RE FLANKING US!
Stranger: I GOTA NOTHER FUCKIN CARROT BOMB WITH EXTRA CARROT!!!!!!!!

You: WE NEED SOME MORE BETA CAROTENE!
You: TOSS THAT IN HIS MOUTH! LET THE MOTHERFUCKER CHOKE ON IT!
Stranger: FUCK YEAH I SHOVED IT STRAIGHT THROUGH!!!!!!!!!!!
You: DUCK AND COVER!
You: BOOM! Monster dies! Level completed! You unlocked FUCKING RAGE HARD MODE AWW FUCK YEAH!
You: Good game, sir. I commend your ability to toss carrot bombs.
Stranger: thank you and you handle that flamethrower like a boss
You: Hell yeah!

That... was so much fun. XD


----------



## xcliber (Mar 18, 2010)

Stranger:  CHEESE NUGGETS

You: OMG YES!!! I LOVE EM!


Your conversational partner has  disconnected.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 18, 2010)

Friend once copypasta'd the fist million digits of pi. 

It came back with "the connection has imploded" 



That's right. He imploded the internet.


----------



## Bando (Mar 18, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Friend once copypasta'd the fist million digits of pi.
> 
> It came back with "the connection has imploded"
> 
> ...



Winmaster!

I suggest putting some copypastas in as what you first say.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Winmaster!
> 
> I suggest putting some copypastas in as what you first say.



Oh, always

It doesn't work if you don't talk first.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay for good conversations!

You're now chatting with a  random stranger. Say hi!

You: YOU


Stranger:  me?

You: I'VE SEEN YOU

You:  no wait

You: nvm

You: I havnet

Stranger:  american's most wanted

Stranger: on tv

You:  ohhh

Stranger: oh...nevermind that then

You:  so I DID see you

Stranger: you havent  seen me

Stranger: it's a lie

You:  its a cake

Stranger: cake or death

You:  CAKE

You: derp

Stranger: death!

Stranger:  no...cake

You: emo

You: oh wait

Stranger:  eddie izzard, duh

You: :O ?

You: I just realized  something

Stranger: "You said death first!" "But I meant  cake!" "Well, alright, you're lucky I'm the Church of England"

You:  you're not an asl fag like 99% of the peopl here!

You:  cake

Stranger: I prefer to be called an asl  cigarette

You: 

Stranger: or an asl  transvestite

You: :|


Stranger: or an asl  whitey. any word besides fag. I'll even take an asl republican. any  other offensive word, yknow

You: republican is  offensive?

Stranger: well, I'd feel degraded is one  called me a republican

You: REPUBLICAN!

You:  

Stranger: no! the humanity! my IQ feels lower  already

You: I am so witty and original

Stranger:  aren't we all?

You: I am weirder than you, I guarantee it

Stranger:  there's nothing left to write or say that's completely new. I thnk Bob  Dylan said that

Stranger: you can be weirder than me, I dont  care. I don't believe I am weird. 

You: :O

Stranger:  I think Im plain jane

Stranger: completely  unweird

Stranger: like bread

You:  bread is good

Stranger: yep. and quite average

You:  butter + spices taste good on bread

Stranger: what kind  of spice do you put on bread?

You: Red spice mix

Stranger:  oh..cinnamon. like..rolls, right?

Stranger: red spice? I  dont even know what that is. haha. like..paprika?

You:  Red peppers, is what I meant

Stranger: the most  adventurous I get with bread is pumpkin bread.

You:  And the blend I use has a tiny bit of brown sugar and parmesian, to make  it real spicy and a tad sweet

Stranger: I probably  wouldn't like it. I can't handle spicy. makes my face break out for  hours. 

You: well

You: that sucks

Stranger:  it does. oh well. plain food for me

You: have you heard of  free running or parkour?

Stranger: nope

You:  want me to youtube link you?

Stranger: can't watch  youtube right now

You: oh

You: that sucks

You:  Parkour is getting from point A to B real fast on feet

Stranger:  what is it though? a show or band or something?

Stranger:  oh... sprinting?

You: sport

You: not really

You:  say point A and B were on separate sides of a city

You:  You'd take the quickest route

Stranger: oh, I'm  getting it.

You: Weather you have to wall jump onto a  building, jump across rooftops, or jump & tumbe onto the ground

You:  those people usually do real crazy stuff

Stranger:  well, that's groovy. do you do it?

You: free running is a  variant that involves tricks and all sorts a cool stuff

You: I  wish I could

Stranger: maybe you should try!

You:  I'm to much of a lazy ass to train though

You:  even thoough, other than my stamina, my body is perfect for it

Stranger:  haha. yea, that kinda ruins it. I'm just trying to be fit enough to do  some light jogging.

You: oh fffffffffff

You: I  REALLY want to run outside to the local market

You:  and find some places

You: but its night

You:  "|

You: :|

Stranger: yea. I  would like to run more than just twice a week. but...my knee hates me.  so, I have to alternative things. 

You: DAMN YOUR YOUTUBE

You:  I want to show you reeeaaal bad

Stranger: I know,  it's sad.

You: More popular places for this are in europe  & russia, theere are REALLY great runners

You:  it originated in france

You: the only good french  invention

Stranger: haha.

Stranger:  I don't know, their revolution seemed pretty cool "KILL EVERYONE!" 

You:  lol 

You: Napoleon kicked ass until the russia  incident

Stranger: ...after that I can't think of  anything else from france. haha

Stranger: french  kissing. 

You: and french fries

You:  oh

You: wait

Stranger:  no...they're freedom fries, remember that? (retarded moment for the  country)

You: LOL 

You: yes

You:  Freedom toast too

Stranger: we're silly  people, sometimes

You: yews

You: yes

You:  Remember the Family Trees?

Stranger: family  trees?

Stranger: no, I don't. haha

You:  Apparently some Jews got pissed that we called em christmas trees

You:  The guy over the radio was jewish too, and he thought that this was  rediculous

Stranger: oh. haha. but Jews wouldn't have  them anyways, they get their awesome menorahs! I want a menorah!

You:  lol

Stranger: I was in san francisco during xmas,  and they had like a 30 foot menorah. it was awesome. 

You:  DAMN

You: I dunno why everone hates Jews, thats  pretty awesome

You: Jesus was a jew too

Stranger:  bob dylan is a jew! and he's close enough to being a god, so of course  we all love him

You: mhmm

Stranger:  well...he's jew, went christian, went jewish again, and etc. 

You:  DECIDE DAMMIT

Stranger: maybe he's really just Muslim and  trying to hide it

You: HAX

You: I also dont see what  everyone has against muslims :|

You: Terrorism = retarded,  uneducated Middle-easterners

You: not nescisarrily  muslims :|

Stranger: oh I know! I'm from a small town, so  everyone thinks muslim = terrorist. I totally bitched out a guy about  it. 

You: lol

Stranger: I compare  it as: terrorists are to islam what the KKK are to christianity

You:  The KKK used to be an organization that went back in the Late BC early  AD days and punnished terrible Fathers/husbands if they were abusive or  drunks, ect

Stranger: ...not according to the history  channel. haha

You: aw damn

You: its 10 where I live

You:  I g2g :|

Stranger: I watched a documentary on the KKK  about a month ago. it just started as some fancy high class civil war  group. then...they went bonkers. in the 1900s they hated the irish. haha

Stranger:  adios

You: lol

You: arevuar

You have disconnected.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 18, 2010)

Stranger: hi

Stranger: topic please

You: WAFFLES

Your conversational partner has disconnected.

:< I'm lonely...


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 18, 2010)

wow, this is more fun than cleverbot.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2010)

I miss Bucket.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 18, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Stranger: hi
> 
> Stranger: topic please
> 
> ...


Stranger:  Hello

You: Hi.

You: Conversation topic?

Stranger:  uhmmm

Stranger: Lady Gaga?

You:  The one with the weird outfits?

Stranger: yeop

You:  Don't know anything about her, other than she has a ...unique sence of  style.

Stranger: lol

Stranger: i'm going  to her concert in July

You: Let's talk about  waffles instead.

Stranger: mmm

You:  I like maple syrup on mine.

Stranger: Me too!

Stranger:  (high five!)

You: *high fives


Sorry Sugar...


----------



## Kirizaki (Mar 19, 2010)

Youâ€™re now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: ITâ€™S YOU! You stole my hair!
Stranger: You stole my money!
Stranger: 50 000$
You: Well we seem to be at an impasse!
You: I suggest we arrange a trade.
Stranger: Give me back my money and youâ€™ll get your hair
You: You give me back my hair and youâ€™ll get your money.
Stranger: *gives you back your hair*
You: *gives the money back, but keeps one dollar* Iâ€™ll pay this back later. I really need some water.
Stranger: oh, thatâ€™s okay
You: So how was your vacation in space?
Stranger: Interesting
Stranger: I met new people there
You: Were they cool? Where did they touch you?
Stranger: But they werenâ€™t very friendly, so i had to kill them
You: They didnâ€™t touch you, did they? Did you touch them?
You: Or did you use a gun?
Stranger: No
Stranger: I used a gun
You: Sounds good.
You: Pistol? Shotgun?
Stranger: Machine gun
You: Minigun that shoots laser swords?
Stranger: yes 
You: Perfect.
Stranger: That gun is so badass
You: I know.
You: I like the minigun that shoots swirling fire tornadoes more, though.
Stranger: Yesterday i showed this gun to my friend at school, but someone called the police
Stranger: i donâ€™t know why
You: Why would they do that?
Stranger: I didnâ€™t do anything wrong
You: Itâ€™s not like the cops didnâ€™t already have their own chainsaw guns.
You: And you had a license of awesome, right?
Stranger: Yes i had
You: Yea. Those people donâ€™t even know how to spell common sense.
You: The nerve!
Stranger: Tomorrow i will go to bank with that gun
Stranger: Just to show
You: Definitely. Bank tellers are big on the gun displays.
You: They love that stuff.
Stranger: I know
You: Just hope they donâ€™t get too jealous.
You: Keep that thing close.
Stranger: I will
Stranger: So, you have a minigun that shoots fire tornadoes?
You: Yea.
Stranger: so coool
You: I also have the charged lightning attachment that makes them fire tornadoes sparking with lightning.
Stranger: Where did you buy that?
You: www.awesome.cool
You: They have the best stuff.
Stranger: How much is the price?
You: Eh, itâ€™s a collectors edition actually, at least mine is.
You: Iâ€™d price it about thirty grand.
You: The cheaper ones are about ten grand.
You: They arenâ€™t as reliable, though.
Stranger: Ok
You: The lightningâ€™s known to catch on occasion in the cylinders.
Stranger: They have this really cool knfife with a nuclear bomb
You: Oh, I heard about those.
Stranger: I think i will buy that one
You: I needa get one of â€˜em.
Stranger: Only $1.99
You: Wow, thatâ€™s cheap stuff.
You: They could definitely get at least $2.01 for it.
Stranger: But you have to be VERY careful with that
You: True.
You: At least I got the training.
Stranger: My friend had an accident with that knife
Stranger: And now that country doesnâ€™t exist anymore where lived
Stranger: *he lived
You: Daaaaaaamn. That wasâ€¦ that country named after the flightless bird, right?
Stranger: Yes
You: Doâ€¦ what was the name?
Stranger: Dodo?
You: Dodo! Yes.
You: Pretty creepy little buggers if you ask me.
You: Iâ€™m gonna go polish my collection of stasis grenades.
You: Seeya.
Stranger: ok
Stranger: bye
You have disconnected.


----------



## Geek (Mar 19, 2010)

Stranger: hi!!
You: Im a boy who likes coconuts
Stranger: i'm Sarah 17/f/NY
You: They have water in them.
Stranger: i've got some pics to share if u want...
You: 25/M/CA
Stranger: here  http://bit.ly/aOf0QX
Stranger: hope u like it 
You: Hey.. i love drinking coconuts
You: Boobs taste like coconuts
You: They are hairy also.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2010)

Geek said:


> Stranger: hi!!
> You: Im a boy who likes coconuts
> Stranger: i'm Sarah 17/f/NY
> You: They have water in them.
> ...



you should mark the link as NSFW X3


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger: PENISPENIS
Stranger: PENISPENIS
Stranger: PENIS
Stranger: PENIS
Stranger: PENIS
Stranger: PENIS
Stranger: PENIS
Stranger: PENISPENIS
Stranger: PENIS
Stranger: PENIS
Stranger: PENIS
Stranger: PENIS
Stranger: PENIS
You: yay!
You: penis! XD

Your conversational partner has disconnected.

i love you, internet^^


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Kirizaki (Mar 19, 2010)

catilda lily said:


>



Funny stuff, but FFFFFFFF- INTERNET EXPLORER!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 19, 2010)

Kirizaki said:


> Funny stuff, but FFFFFFFF- INTERNET EXPLORER!


 It's all I have.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 19, 2010)

I heard about this site from a friend after he saw a thread with a dude that made a 15 years old kid reveal his name, his whereabouts, his phone and made him cry as he said he is the police.

Anyway:
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: I AM COMPLETE!!!
Stranger: COngratz!!
You: YAY
Stranger: I'm proud of you
You: Really?
Stranger: Very!
You: I am happy for you
You: Also...
You: The Game
Stranger: Thank you
Stranger: I won
You: You just lost it
Stranger: I won
You: You can't win the game
You: You are now dancing because you lost the game
Stranger: I didn't think of it
Stranger: Oh...
You: You have looked at it
Stranger: Darn!
You: What means you thought of it
Stranger: I don't know.
Stranger: I'm a bit confused.
You: Also, I rocked the world so much that it died.
You: This is a paradox.
You: Nobody exists
Stranger: ^^That is awesome
You: Great
You: Also, guess what?
Stranger: Splendid
Stranger: You won the game?
You: You are arrested for sexually abusing children.
Stranger: Mh, thought they would never know!
Stranger: The cops...
You: We are coming to your house in twenty minutes
You: But guess what?
You: There is a paradox
You: No cops
Stranger: Yay!
You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
Stranger: Cops are hot.
You: Are you horny
You: Well anyway you are too boring goodbye
You have disconnected.


You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: The Sewer entrance is a more suitable approach, but this can be easily defended by a Sentry gun.
You: cupcakes
Stranger: Not really
You: FUCK
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



I did a few more with things like saying only "Hello" and spamming "dasjgshgkjshkjghlsdf".


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: he who must not be named has joined your chat

Stranger: oohh baby that feels good 

Stranger: finger lickin' good.

You: avada kedavra

Stranger: that is,

You: you dead sucka

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> It's all I have.



you have the whole internet at your disposal! just download a different one! XD

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hello
Stranger: hi, whats your name?
You: hello
Stranger: FUCK U
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

i think he is mad =/


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around or hurt you

You: truth

Stranger: sure 

You: weeeeee

Stranger: do you reallu believe that ? :')

Stranger: really*

You: mebe

Stranger: everyone hurts everyone

You: some say love it is a river

You: that drowns the tender reeds

Stranger: dream on

You: a dream is a wish your heart makes

You: when you wish upon a star

Stranger: JEZUS

Stranger: can't you just talk like .. yourself ?

You: i am

Stranger: yea sure you are it's bullshit -.-

You: i quote songs

Stranger: well you shouldn't.

You: well, why not, it's what i do

Stranger: that's annoying, do you have any friends ?

You: yes, they do it too, that's part of being a theatre major

Stranger: a theatre major ?

You: yes

You: we're all jammed in the car and we're going really far

You: driving deep into the tree's with hot dogs chips and cheese

You: to make the week go quickr

You: we packed a ton of liquor

You: rye and tropicana

You: we'll go totally bananas

Stranger: dude i wouldn't wanna be one of your friends. Ã´.0

You: Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around or hurt you.

You: not a dude

Stranger: ?

You: well i am not a dude

Stranger: that's good for you

You: yeah

You: look at my horse

You: my horse is amazing

You: give t a lick

You: mmmm, it tastes just like raisons

Stranger: im a girl, you know

Stranger: ans you're really awkward

You: shut up woman get on my horse

Stranger: no

Stranger: i don't like you

Stranger: whore

You: get on my horse i'll take your 'round the univers

You: and all the other places too

Stranger: you stink

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 19, 2010)

Video chat makes it 30 times more awesome. 

Just make sure that you're not just sitting there looking normal. That's stupid. 

Instead, do something absurd. 

I personally have taken a liking to hanging upside down in front of the camera and using a text flipper. 

Some of the best reactions so far include "I'm too stoned to figure this out" and "Wtf are you in China?"


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

I tried a few dozen times and no one knows what yiff is. Is that... normal? I've been around furries too long, I can't tell.



> You:  Hi
> 
> Stranger: hey
> 
> ...


----------



## xcliber (Mar 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a  random stranger. Say hi!

You: inb4 asl

Your conversational partner has  disconnected.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I tried a few dozen times and no one knows what yiff is. Is that... normal? I've been around furries too long, I can't tell.


99% of people on omegle are looking for a date...

most aren't furries


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

Woohoo!



> Stranger:  hey there
> 
> You: Wanna yiff?
> 
> ...


----------



## xcliber (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, I'm actually having a nice, non-sexual conversation with some lady from Pittsburgh.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: furry?

Stranger: WELCOME TO NARNIA

Stranger: ?

You: narnia

You: awesome

Stranger: yes!

You: do you know aslan? 


Stranger: why yes he;s a dear friend of mine

You: oh awesome

Stranger: I'm Mr.Tumnus

You: hey, what did it feel like when you got frozen by the evil witch?

Stranger: not plesent at all I must say

Stranger: very cold

You: i'm sure, poor lucy, she was so sad

Stranger: I know

Stranger: how do you know lucy?

You: she is my sister

Stranger: really now! What is your name my dear

You: susan

Stranger: Suuuuusan you say?

Stranger: well

Stranger: I can see how you two are sisters

You: yeah, when she first said she went to narnia we sure didn;t belive her

Stranger: Now do you?

You: well yes

Stranger: Would you like to come in for some tea?

You: yes, but i can only stay a short time

Stranger: You have places to go?

You: yeah

Stranger: Like where may I ask?

You: no

Stranger: ohh, ok

Stranger: Well are you gonna come in or not?

You: sure

You: it's so nice here now that there isn't all that snow and ice

Stranger: I know

Stranger: where is your family?

You: thank aslan

Stranger: there's more than just you and lucy right?

You: yes, there is peter and edmund also

Stranger: well where are they all?

You: i am not sure, i think they followed lucy somewhere

Stranger: She is curious isn't she?

You: yes very

Stranger: Yes well, children seem to always be curious

You: yes, until they start to grow up

Stranger: Yes, which they seem to do too fast

You: oh yes, they do not know what they have until it is gone

Stranger: yes, very true

Stranger: Well it's getting late and I must be off

Stranger: it was a pleasure meeting you Susan

You: me too, i must find lucy peter and edmund

You: take care of yourself

Stranger: Good bye

Stranger: please come again

Stranger: you too my dear

You: i will, i will bring everyone next time

Stranger: excellent

Stranger: good bye!

You: good bye


----------



## Tommy (Mar 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hiyaa
You: hello
Stranger: asl?
You: why?
Stranger: why not?
You: ...why?
Stranger: well where are you from?
You: why?
Stranger: hard to talk to you if i dont know anything bout you
You: why?
Stranger: go away
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

I know I can do better.


----------



## Liam (Mar 19, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random  stranger. Say hi!

You: Hello!

You: How much do you  thing my soul would go for on eBay?

You: *think*

Stranger:  heyyy

Stranger: how are you?

You:  Doing pretty well

You: It's been a while, huh?

Your conversational partner has  disconnected.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got someone who was unfamiliar with furries to yiff with me in a cat and fox RP.

Edit: I turned her into a furry! XD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I got someone to join FAF. :3


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a fun one!

You're now chatting with a  random stranger. Say hi!

Stranger: hey

You:  Hello stranger!

Stranger: have u saw  my emerald potato?

You: No I must it sounds beautiful!

Stranger:  it is the most beautiful thing there is

You: Is it expensivce?

Stranger:  and i need it back

Stranger: for the  harvest

You: I saw it on e-bay

Stranger:  without it all the crops will wither and die

You:  GASP! You better go here and file a complaint:  http://www.marshalls-seeds.co.uk/vales-emerald-seed-potatoes-first-early-pid1918.html

Stranger:  you can buy them?

You: I'll pay for shipping

Stranger:  sweet!

You: yes, they're totally worth it!

You:  AThey do tend to turn things greener than usual!

Stranger:  wait

Stranger: your from the uk

Stranger:  ?

You: No...

You: I wish!

You:  I'm from way down south

Stranger: antartica?

You:  NOt that low, Italy

Stranger: or is it a  little nicky reference?

You: Never heard of the  show

Stranger: its not a show its a film

Stranger:  with adam sandler

Stranger: tis funny

You:  I only watch Hitchcock

You: But I have heard of  Adam Salmon

Stranger: sandler

You:  Simon

You: Sandla?\

You: SANDAL!

You:  oh, sandler

You: like Chandler

Stranger:  god no wonder we won the war...

You: Well, I kicked  Mussolini in the balls in my hay day

You: And he decided to  attack greece which lead to 

You: germany diverging  it's troops

You: so that they weren't as strong on the  russian front

You: And that's why you won!

Stranger:  mussoilini sounds like a nice pasta

You: You're wlecome, by  the way!

You: It is, 

You: It could be... What  would it have in it?

Stranger: well it  probably wont have any balls in it anymore

Stranger:  not with you kicking them

You: yeah, mashed balls

You:  tendons, a little humerous for taste

Stranger: and some  parsley

You: and basil

Stranger: nuh uh

You:  Hmm, sage?

Stranger: basil sucks

You:  thyme?

Stranger: sage is nice

You:  yup! 

Stranger: i dont think  thyme was in it

You:  Though sage wouldn't really fit

You: maybe some blood  instead of tomatoes?

You: And some, what's green  in the human  body...

Stranger:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWJjcT7Uipo

Stranger:  parsley is nice

You: Oh, very, it would give an ironic lemon  squeeze to the already extravagant taste!

Stranger:  i like lemon

You: It should also be hit with a sledge  hammer! 

You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqyc37aOqT0

Stranger:  more like a metal hammet

Stranger: *hammer

You:  A metal hamlet

You: And ophelia's drowned body

You:  It would make a very nice plate... 400 dollars please!

You:  (tip not included)

You: (13.5 percent extra is appreciated)

Connection imploded.


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 20, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Just got someone who was unfamiliar with furries to yiff with me in a cat and fox RP.
> 
> Edit: I turned her into a furry! XD


lol, I've posed as a lesbian on there like, 3 times.
First went well, second wanted pictures, and 3rd was another dude posing as a lesbian who gave up because he didn't know how to not do it wrong.


----------



## Liam (Mar 20, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Just got someone ...
> Edit: I turned her into a furry! XD


You have damned a poor soul!   How can you sleep at night?


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 20, 2010)

Liam said:


> You have damned a poor soul!   How can you sleep at night?


With his penis in a Beany-Baby
So I'v have to say pretty well :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Hahaha, I love leading on the desperate guys and then pulling the rug out from under them by telling them I'm not female.



> Stranger:  hi
> 
> You: Hi!
> 
> ...


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hahaha, I love leading on the desperate guys and then pulling the rug out from under them by telling them I'm not female.



Nice. :v 

Remember, if they post: hot girl? The proper response is "wrinkly old gay guy who is masturbating at this very moment." 

Note that if this doesn't make them leave, you should.



Also: ph43r my mad prediction skills. 

Stranger: m/f

You: The answer that makes you instantly disconnect. 


You: m

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 20, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!

You: are you my mother wheat, or my father 7 grain?

Stranger: i'm alegeric to gluten

You: then i would kill you, but i am already dead so you are safe. my name used to be crispy but now i am the ghost of toast

Stranger: WORD. 

Stranger: that's pretty illl

You: i was until the stupid human took me from my family and placed me in a dark space, it was scary in the dark, then it became an inferno

Stranger: oh........

You: yes, i am trying to contact her, i am hopping a medium steak can find her, i have things to tell her from the other side

Stranger: i'm scared

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------

